# Am I going to burn the building down?



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a small HOB breeder box with some substrate and a couple of plants that I wanted to light. I found a USB keyboard LED lamp I had lying around, plugged it into a USB extension cable and then into an apple iPad charger receptacle. I plugged this into a socket and it works fine, but I wanted some confirmation that this is a safe thing to do before I left it on unsupervised for any length of time. Here's a picture of what I have done.



Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How is this working out for you?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

No fires yet. Runs cool, so I figure it's ok. I'd still like some confirmation if anyone knows anything about electricity.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think i've heard of a burnt down building just yet..


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep an eye on the Transformer block (part that plugs into the wall) If it gets overly hot there could be a chance of a fire!


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Shouldn't be any problem with that. It's only a couple watts; I'd say you have less chance of a fire than if you were charging an actual Ipad.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you all. It's actually doing a fair job of growing some bacopa caroliniana in the breeder box.


----------

